# Pfeiffer to return to Kentucky women's basketball team



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Jenny Pfeiffer, who in 2004 left Kentucky's women's basketball team, transferred to Louisville and then left that program too, will return to Kentucky.
> 
> The 5-foot-8 shooting guard from North Vernon, Indiana will be a junior for the Wildcats and is immediately eligible. During her previous two, injury-plagued seasons at Kentucky, she started 28 games and averaged eleven points per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.wtvq.com/servlet/Satelli...icArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1031784084580&path=


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Is she for real as a shooter, or is all this drama coincidental?


----------

